# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Lochlyn Munro



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 60 brings you all the latest plus an exclusive interview with actor Lochlyn Munro. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I subscribed via my podcast app.


----------

